# new wood ID page



## phinds (Jan 18, 2012)

I've added the following link to the "wood ID resources" section. It shows all of the figure and grain patterns and characteristics that I'm aware of:

THE LOOK OF WOOD --- a web page that shows all of the commonly known types of wood grain and figure.

If you're aware of any that I've left out, please let me know.

Paul


----------



## Burly Dennis (Jan 18, 2012)

phinds said:


> I've added the following link to the "wood ID resources" section. It shows all of the figure and grain patterns and characteristics that I'm aware of:
> 
> THE LOOK OF WOOD --- a web page that shows all of the commonly known types of wood grain and figure.
> 
> ...



Paul, Besides being useful, it is a thing of beauty.
Dennis


----------



## CodyS (Jan 19, 2012)

WOW that is an amazing resource, I was thinking a couple of things not an encyclopaedia! . Thank you for sharing


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2012)

I've looked for a single resource over the years just for those terms of figure. I have some bookmarked but none of them have as many terms. Excellent addition thanks for doing it. 

I wouldn't define flat, quarter, and rift the way you did but no big deal it doesn't detract from the resource. Great job as usual.


----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I've looked for a single resource over the years just for those terms of figure. I have some bookmarked but none of them have as many terms. Excellent addition thanks for doing it.
> 
> I wouldn't define flat, quarter, and rift the way you did but no big deal it doesn't detract from the resource. Great job as usual.



Kevin, I'd be interested to hear how you would define those terms. I'm always open to correction.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 19, 2012)

It wouldn't be a correction because I don't think your definitions are wrong. There are many ways to describe the terms. 

Here's a link Where Gene expounds on them a little without going overboard. Maybe you might include the NHLA's guidelines to the degree of ring angle etc. 

Technically, it is possible to have quarter sawn lumber that does not exactly have the pith in the plane but is not yet considered rift because of slightly irregular ring pattern, and in many logs this is the case. It's almost splitting hairs though. I do like the simplicity of your definitions for sure though, and maybe in the end it's best left that way.


----------



## phinds (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, thanks for that link. I've seen those discussions before and I DO agree that for broad definitions they are pretty much OK. I tend to be a bit more of purist, however, when it comes to quartersawn, and I wish there were a "standard" designation of "pure" quartersawn with no less than about 80 degrees ring angle. You can get into real, and unfortunatetly legitimate arguments as to what is quartersawn and what is rfit cut, except maybe for syacmore.

I think I went on a big rant on all that somewhere in my definitions some time back, or maybe I calmed myself and left it out.

Anyway, I get your point.

Thanks,

Paul


----------

